# The Coffin Makers Cottage - May 2018



## mockingbird (May 16, 2018)

The Coffin Makers Cottage​



Well it was time to upload something from this year, so why not this place? (quick thanks for the heads up)
After a spontaneous trip earlier this year, this place was simply a back up, unsure of what remains really, seeing the odd photo here and there it was simply a back up, but upon seeing the cottage the outbuildings caught more of my attention, upstairs was more or less downstairs and left little of room if any to photograph bits an pieces, but hey I wanted to check out the outbuildings, after much rummaging and finding the caravan which a homeless man lived in up until a few years ago, I was about to give up hope, I knew what I was looking for but where was they? The coffins I am on about.

Well eventually I found them in a collapsed shed, sure they are not much to really look at, but its something you dont see everyday, unless in the funeral trade. So after making quick work of the house and the odd sheds which held some odds and ends, it was onto the coffins an yes I did tempt fate and found one my size.

Enjoy.
















































































​Well thats your lot for now from this place, not great not bad the coffins make it alot more interesting ​


----------



## smiler (May 16, 2018)

Is that one of Casper mates above the levitating Sofa? Interesting set MB Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 16, 2018)

Always love your atmospheric pictures MB. That one of the couch is surreal! Great set...


----------



## littleboyexplore (May 16, 2018)

love it


----------



## mockingbird (May 17, 2018)

smiler said:


> Is that one of Casper mates above the levitating Sofa? Interesting set MB Thanks



The fat ghost is just sat on the far end haha thank you, glad you like it


----------



## mockingbird (May 17, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Always love your atmospheric pictures MB. That one of the couch is surreal! Great set...



Made it interesting that's for sure, glad you like the style in which I take photos, lots more places to come, once I get round to it  thank you


----------



## mockingbird (May 17, 2018)

littleboyexplore said:


> love it



Many thanks


----------



## Ferox (May 18, 2018)

Nice mate. The coffins are unusual. Like you say not something you see everyday, thankfully


----------



## mockingbird (May 20, 2018)

Ferox said:


> Nice mate. The coffins are unusual. Like you say not something you see everyday, thankfully



Well from what I've seen most missed these coffins, but remarkable none the less, I knew the home was a coffin maker, so it was just a good old fashioned hunt


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 20, 2018)

Sofa shot made me laugh, interesting pics MB!


----------



## Dmc68 (May 30, 2018)

Fantastic photos


----------

